# X curseur différent selon fenêtre

## T0MuX

Bonjour, j'ai cherché en anglais sur le forum et sur internet, je ne trouve pas grand chose concernant ce problème.

J'ai installé sur mon systeme (dans ~\.icons) un nouveau curseur tout beau tout zoli  :Smile: 

Je l'ai "choisi" dans LXAppearence (je suis sur BSPWM). Seulement, le problème est qu'il n'apparait que sur certaines fenetre !

Sur le bureau, le fond d'écran, ainsi que tint2, j'ai le curseur d'origine de X, et dans firefox ou autres apps, j'ai mon zoli curseur. Je ne comprend pas pourquoi.

J'avais trouvé une piste xsetroot -cursor_name au démarrage mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

Si vous avez des idées je suis preneur et vous remercie.

----------

## sebB

Je pencherais pour un probleme de prise en charge de themes gtk/qt par bspwm.

Lxappearence te permet de controler les themes des applis gtk mais pas de bspwm.

Regarde peut-etre du cote de gtk-engine

----------

## Biloute

Depuis l'arrivée des forefox 4x la gestion des thèmes gtk est devenu une catastrophe. 

J'ai plutôt le contraire. Firefox est bloqué sur le thème Adwaita et pour le reste j'ai mon thème. J'ai firefox 45.3.0 qui n'accepte pas le USE=gtk3 mais qui prend le theme du curseur gtk3!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Est ce que tu as entré ton thème dans ~/.Xdefaults ?

Tu es en gtk2, gtk3 ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Depuis le bug #543488 il est possible que le paquet x11-themes/adwaita-icon-theme ait mis la pagaille dans vos themes de curseurs au niveau du système.

À cette époque, sur mon système, le thème de curseurs changeait automagiquement selon que le logiciel qui obtenait le curseur utililisait gtk2 ou gtk3.

Depuis je n'avais plus trop fait attention, et en lisant ce sujet j'ai constaté que je n'ai plus aucun problème : absolument tous les logiciels utilisent le même thème, que j'ai défini (y compris firefox-45.3.0).

J'utilise Xfce (qui  utlise encore gtk2).

Je ne définis pas mon thème de curseurs :

 - manuellement dans mon ~ (tout simplement parce que je n'ai aucune idée de comment procéder)

 - dans les paramètres de Xfce (moins je change les paramètres par défaut, mieux je me porte)

Je définis mon  thème de curseur dans le répertoire  /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11. Voici son contenu :

```

$ ls -l /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11

total 24

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 17 mars   2015 Adwaita

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096  1 févr.  2013 Vanilla-DMZ

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096  6 avril  2013 default

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096  3 juil.  2012 handhelds

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096  3 juil.  2012 redglass

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096  3 juil.  2012 whiteglass

```

Tous les répertoires sont créés par emerge, excepté le répertoire default que jai créé moi-même.

Voici son contenu :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ cat /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11/default/index.theme 
> 
> Inherits=Vanilla-DMZ
> ...

 

Sur mon système, tous les logiciels utilisent le thème Vanilla-DMZ, sans exception.

Si çà peut vous donner une autre piste...

----------

## T0MuX

@sebB : j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé grand chose du coté de gtk-engine :/ j'ai essayé de définir mon curseurs dans les fichiers de theme gtk3 et gtk2 ils y étaient en fait déjà.

@Biloute : j'ai déjà testé le Xcursor.theme, ça n'a rien donné.

@netfab : j'utilise lxappearance pour me faciliter la tache. J'ai donc installé un curseur, il s'applique dans les apps gtk3 mais nul part ailleurs. J'ai testé ta technique, cela ne fonctionne pas.

J'utilise l'environnement BSPWM, pour rappel si cela peut aider.

J'ai l'impression que le lien est pas fait quelque part mais je sais pas où :/

----------

## T0MuX

Avancement.... mais toujours sans succès.

Testé : créer le lien symbolique /usr/share/icons/default/ > /usr/share/icons/MonCurseur

bon, ça a marché pour quelqu'un sur un forum donc j'ai testé. marche pas.

J'ai aussi constaté ceci : si je défini un curseur dans Xdefault avec Xcursor.name: MonCurseur il le prend bien dans Xterm quoi mais c'est tout. Et si je n'en défini pas il prend le moche d'origine.

Autre chose : ça n'a pas l'air d'être forcément un truc avec gtk2/3... car quand je suis sur palemoon qui est du GTK2 j'ai mon curseur (UNIQUEMENT apres avoir cliquer sur un des menus..... trop bizarre ça aussi), quand je suis dans pluma qui est aussi GTK2 mon curseur est Adwaita dans l'interface et Ecliz dans la saisie de texte.... et dans mes apps QT (vlc et virtualbox) j'ai encore un autre curseur, un que j'avais choisi précédemment avec lxappearance. Je n'ai jamais réussi à le rechanger celui là.

Voilà c'est un problème qui n'a, pour l'instant pour moi, aucun mais alors AUCUN sens. Je suis perdu. lol   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Biloute

Je peux tester ton thème si tu veux.

Peux-tu donner le lien vers le thème?

----------

## T0MuX

Je ne suis pas sûr que tu trouveras grand chose, j'ai le même problème avec n'importe quel thème.

Il s'agit du thème Ecliz que tu peux trouver ici https://www.xfce-look.org/p/999973/

----------

## T0MuX

Avec les différents tests je me suis un peu perdu, comment puis je restaurer le curseur d'origine ? Y a-t-il un paquet à réinstaller ou quelque chose du genre ?

Je me retrouve avec mon bug (pas le meme curseur partout) et je ne vois même pas le curseur d'origine dans LXAPPEARENCE :/

----------

